

Apple Devcenter Attacker video - fmavituna
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q000_EOWy80&feature=youtu.be

======
terabytest
He says he did everything legally and he notified Apple of his pentesting,
except he shows names and email addresses in the video itself. Pretty illegal
I'd say.

~~~
rantanplan
Ummm... he possibly has his own definition of "legal". Apple did not gave him
permission.

So the summary is: 1) He broke into Apple systems without authorization 2) He
caused mayhem and chaos for Apple and its customers 3) He disclosed private
information about individuals. In effect, this kid has a deathwish, because
that's the only reasonable explanation - if I want to make any sense of his
actions.

For a "security researcher", he didn't do much research on what's the usual
outcome in these cases.

------
bifrost
Well thats sort of hillarious.

I'm guessing this is similar to what Weev was prosecuted for.

